# Barebow accuracy ?



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Personally...I stringwalk. Not really efficient in a low light-hunting situation, trying to find a crawl for a 22 yd shot and then the target walks to 28, makes it tough!
Used to shoot Bowhunter, 3 under, and used a gap.
If you need to shoot various yardages, with a gap system you really need to know your point on distance and work in and out from there.
You still need to know the exact yardage of the shot to be really good with a gap system.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

fuelracerpat said:


> If you need to shoot various yardages, with a gap system you really need to know your point on distance and work in and out from there.
> You still need to know the exact yardage of the shot to be really good with a gap system.


Not true. It depends only on how conscious you are of your sight picture. With practice you can let your cubsconscious find the apppropriate sight picture (and elevation) for a given distance without any real knowledge of how far it is, aside from "close", "mid range", "far", and "too far". 

Faster the bow and higher your anchor, less you will have to think. It's only when you use a low anchor where your eyes can't see both the arrow tip and the target at the same time that you will have to worry about consciously knowing the distance.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I once shot with a very good barebow hunter. After several targets I would ask him what the known distance was, he didn't know the exact yardage, only about what it was. I didn't know how fast his bow was; it was a old Hoyt wheel bow at 90 lbs. He shot with a farely high anchor. We shot out to 60 yards. dd


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

Just pick a spot and concentrate only on that spot. I think of it like throwing a baseball. When a shortstop makes a throw to first base he doesnt think thats 25? yards. He just looks at the 1st basemans chest and fires cause hes made that throw a 1000 times and doesnt have to think about the distance. Have a consistent anchor and shoot alot. Im by no means the best instinctive shooter but can keep my arrows in a pie plate to 30-35? yards dont know the exact distance cause shooting this way you dont have to judge distance. Beyond that distance i wont shoot an animal because im not accurate enough. Ive shot with guys that stringwalk and gap shoot and do so extremely well/accurate but you still have to know your distances shooting this way. For me to shoot accurate in hunting season i have to shoot year around but i love flinging them arrows and have fun the way described above.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

IF you know your bow ,arrow drop,at a ceratin distance you have no trouble knowing that distance or arrow drop..but I keep my distance to how far I will shoot.Pins just get in my way..so knowing your bow is very important


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys...

What are you guys using for arrow rests?
I am thinking of starting with a Cavalier flipper style with a Cavalier plunger...one of those cavaliers look like it tunes easily right to left...


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

In practice I always shoot marked distances out to 40 yards. I try to be aware of what my gap/sight picture looks or feels like at all the distances. In hunting or 3D I always pick a number, a yardage, before shooting. This is done automatically and I really don't have to think about it much - I see the target, a number pops into my head.

Then I set up my bow arm to what seems correct. I don't look directly at the arrow, ever. I use a modified gap if you will.

At distances under 25 yards I pretty much just shoot by feel, but I still call out the yardage. It's a mental crutch as much as anything. It gives me confidence.

Jack


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

jshperdue said:


> Just pick a spot and concentrate only on that spot. I think of it like throwing a baseball. When a shortstop makes a throw to first base he doesnt think thats 25? yards. He just looks at the 1st basemans chest and fires cause hes made that throw a 1000 times and doesnt have to think about the distance. Have a consistent anchor and shoot alot. Im by no means the best instinctive shooter but can keep my arrows in a pie plate to 30-35? yards dont know the exact distance cause shooting this way you dont have to judge distance. Beyond that distance i wont shoot an animal because im not accurate enough. Ive shot with guys that stringwalk and gap shoot and do so extremely well/accurate but you still have to know your distances shooting this way. For me to shoot accurate in hunting season i have to shoot year around but i love flinging them arrows and have fun the way described above.



This is how I have had my best results.


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Rests?? what should I try?....some kind of flipper I am thinkin...


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

nap flipper or star hunter is what i like but you have options


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

bull moose said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> What are you guys using for arrow rests?
> I am thinking of starting with a Cavalier flipper style with a Cavalier plunger...one of those cavaliers look like it tunes easily right to left...


You got it right the first time...the Freeflyte Micro and an appropriate length plunger and you are set up as good as it gets IMHO.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I like to do what I call "walk backs". I shoot at a butt that has a single focal point. I start by walking away from the target. As I walk, I grab an arrow and knock it, then I stop. I turn around and that is the first distance I shoot at. It is anywhere from 6 to 10 yards. I concentrate on the spot and shoot. Then I turn around and walk in the same method. I continue doing this until I shoot 6-8 arrows. At times, I will mix it up and shoot longer yardages with that method, or multiple shots from the same yardage. This method keeps my shooting fluid.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

I used to shoot barebow from the ageof 4 until Iha brek in hunting for military service. I never used any of these methods honestly I havnt heard of these techniques. I just shot ofof instincts i guess and it worked. Even at diff. ranges I was maybe off a couple of inches on the targets heart but still a kill shot and won plenty of 3d shoots in the barebow class.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

If I know the distance I use a gap, if unknow distance I shoot instinctive, But I alway pull point on first and then adjust from there. I shoot a 2 prong Pro-Tuner and a burger button. I take off the inside prong so it's a single. Works good for me. You just have to shoot different kinds and find what fits you best. I tryed shooting fingers with a dropaway the oter day, not to shabby. I am going to give it a try for a bit and see how it works out for me.
Good luck with what ever fits you the best.
Don.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Second the NAP flipper. EASY to tune!


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

20 TO 25 OZ. Springy Pat Norris (Bonnie Bowmen ) or Norris Archery they cost about a $1.00 for the spring


----------

